# Can you loft fly Show Racers?



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was looking at some show racers on eggbid.com and they look beautiful! I would love to have a couple in my loft. I currently have only Racing Homers. Is it possible to loft fly this breed? Does anyone here have show racers or have any experience with them? Would you be able to pair up a Show Racer with a Racer? 

Any insight would be appreciated...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

...bumping up..... Thats a good question. I think they are beautiful also.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the bump....Hopefully we get some feedback soon.


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*show homers*

they r nice birds but not a racing homer , dont ever breed them together , racing homers go with racing homers only , and show with show , and so on ,, racing homers r like race horses if u mix it with a donkey its not a race horse, i race in my combine and send them to 1 loft races anyone thats in racing homers r in it to make a name for them self and win money , they r working birds not pets, for the ppl that race its a business to be the best ,, i hear a story about chris peeman snap the neck of a bird becuz it didnt look good and he was selling it for $4000. thats what racers do just like horse racing , its a business ,, if u have them for pets thats ok but dont race them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AngelsWingsloft said:


> they r nice birds but not a racing homer , dont ever breed them together , racing homers go with racing homers only , and show with show , and so on ,, racing homers r like race horses if u mix it with a donkey its not a race horse, i race in my combine and send them to 1 loft races anyone thats in racing homers r in it to make a name for them self and win money , they r working birds not pets, for the ppl that race its a business to be the best ,, i hear a story about chris peeman snap the neck of a bird becuz it didnt look good and he was selling it for $4000. thats what racers do just like horse racing , its a business ,, if u have them for pets thats ok but dont race them


Well, sadly, I think you are probably right about SOME racing fanciers...but not ALL of us think like that. I do race my birds. I do WANT to win whenever I can.......but my birds are NOT a business.....never have been, never will be....and many of the ones I race are as close to pet as you'll get when talking about a pigeon in a loft. And Chris Peeman needs his neck snapped.......if that's the way he does business.  IMO.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, sadly, I think you are probably right about SOME racing fanciers...but not ALL of us think like that. I do race my birds. I do WANT to win whenever I can.......but my birds are NOT a business.....never have been, never will be....and many of the ones I race are as close to pet as you'll get when talking about a pigeon in a loft. And Chris Peeman needs his neck snapped.......if that's the way he does business.  IMO.


I totally agree, like I'm gonna get started in racing again and i have absolutely no thoughts of making a profit of my birds. I know people out there whose profession is racing pigeons. But for the most of us its a passion and hobby that can't be changed for anything. When you think racing homers, you can expect to have some losses somewhere along the line, and plus quality over quantity. If its not what you want, don't let them breed and then you snap the poor birds neck in half. Chris Peeman sounds like a ... i don't wanna say anything rude but i agree with lovebirds, he needs his neck snapped, surely 5 years of MMA and wrestling can do that  I agree with you bud, that some people make money of them but more most of us keep pigeons as a hobby.


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> I totally agree, like I'm gonna get started in racing again and i have absolutely no thoughts of making a profit of my birds. I know people out there whose profession is racing pigeons. But for the most of us its a passion and hobby that can't be changed for anything. When you think racing homers, you can expect to have some losses somewhere along the line, and plus quality over quantity. If its not what you want, don't let them breed and then you snap the poor birds neck in half. Chris Peeman sounds like a ... i don't wanna say anything rude but i agree with lovebirds, he needs his neck snapped, surely 5 years of MMA and wrestling can do that  I agree with you bud, that some people make money of them but more most of us keep pigeons as a hobby.


chris peeman is dead and for u to talk bad about someone thats dead show how much u know about racing he was know around the world ,, he ran the texas gusher and 2 other big money races ,, its ok to do it for a hobby ,,


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Technically i wouldn't know if he is dead or not. I'm not that serious in homers yet and know almost nothing. Secondly, you said its "ok to do it for a hobby". That is completely wrong, i wouldn't care if he was Barrack Obama. This is completely wrong. I once posted something about killing a hawk and let me tell you it wasn't pretty lol. I'm not hear to argue but when it comes to snapping a pigeons neck, I'm sure if your a true pigeon lover you would hate to even hear this. Right now i have pigeons that are not what i want and don't make my expectations but that doesn't mean you snap the birds neck. In India, when they have pigeons like that they give them away to younger folk to start off. Plus, every pigeon is amazing in their own way. Plus no two pigeons are the same. Sure some might look the same but they all have their own personalities. Its like when your parents compare you to those kids down the block and how great they are and how big of a screw up you are at times. You don't like it, and trust me i don't  So yeah, you might be right in your part because I'm guessing you knew him and he was kind of like a mentor to you? But i for one don't agree with snapping necks. And i'm not here to argue, plus we're taking up space for the answers needed. I am also interested in knowing if show homers can fly well and be loft flown


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I was looking at some show racers on eggbid.com and they look beautiful! I would love to have a couple in my loft. I currently have only Racing Homers. Is it possible to loft fly this breed? Does anyone here have show racers or have any experience with them? Would you be able to pair up a Show Racer with a Racer?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated...


HI HENRY, First you and the rest need to understand is that there are 3 type of show type of show racers all three are a product of breeding racing birds.So let me start with the AMERICAN SHOW RACER these are the birds that I raise and show these are never raced. Next we have the SHOW RACING HOMER this is raced. They are shown in two catgorys flown and nonflown.Then we have SADDLE RACING HOMERS these are raced and shown and last we have the RACING HOMER that most of you are familiar with, we all know that these are raced but I dare say that many of you do not know that they are also shown.The CALIFORNIA RACING ASSOCIATION has a list of names of judges to judge the race bird. In fact I currently have a regular race bird that is 13 years old this bird won best old cock he was 8 years old when he won in the PAGEANT OF PIGEONS in 2004. He is a 4 time club winner 1 time combine winner and a winner at a show,and last year he was a winner in the breeding loft he sired 4 youngesters You just can't keep a good man down......................GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How about we all leave Chris Peeman out of this. Some fanciers are just more serious about this than others, and you'll have to accept everyone does things differently. A lot of people don't give away birds and do...other things...because they feel if they weren't good enough for them, they don't have any business being in someone else's loft.
Racing pigeons, showing pigeons, pigeons in general, DO NOT have to be a BUSINESS. If a bird is sold for $4,000, then maybe it was worth it! There are pigeons in my loft I'd have a hard time giving away for any less than that, regardless of how much it's worth race wise. They just happen to be my favorite birds and are special to me. Selling some birds is a good way for to make money for pigeon feed. Doesn't mean all they care about is money. I race for the fun of it. Yes I want good birds, yes I want to win just as much as the next guy, but the minute I care more about the money than the birds, is the minute you can stop calling me a pigeon fancier.

Okay now that my ranting is done.

Yes Show Homers can be loft flown. Any pigeon breed can be loft flown. Will they fly as well as racers? No. Will they come out and flutter around? Yes. You must keep an eye on them of course, since they have been bred for their looks instead of their flying ability. Racing homers are much more dependable against predators, but hawks are good at what they do.
Can you pair a Show Homer to a Racer? Yes. You can pair any breeds together that you want. The only problem is you'll lose the traits from both parents, to where you won't be able to race or show the babies. If you just love pigeons and don't care about showing, having some crosses in the loft is no problem


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

*This pisses me off.*

I'd like to preface this with a comment: I had left pigeon talk a few weeks ago because of a few things that I did not think were okay, so I left with what little dignity I have and didn't make much of a fuss. But I was sent an email today by a member of pt, telling me to read this thread. This is the only reason Im back and I don't intend to stay. 

I was disgusted at how You all acted towards the comment of Mr. Peeman. I met the man a few times at different occasions and What I saw of him, I thought he was a great guy. My 'uncle' in the pigeon world has spent more than 40,000$ on birds from OHF's before Chris died, and another 30 grand after. Chris was a great pigeon man, breeder, and racer; He deserves a lot of respect from us, which he sure did not get in this discussion. He had a high expectation of quality, which he bred and raised his pigeons by. He did not sell crap. 

What really rubbed me wrong was the fact that you all are so quick to jump to your guns about him killing a bird. You all know that goes on, and yet you are so quick to talk about it. I sat here for two years and did not say a thing about how you all (or most of you) conduct business, which is different than the way I do things. I've pulled the heads off of more birds than many members of pt have ever owned. I'm not here to sell pigeons, nor am I to put anyone down. I'm just here to point out a short coming of this forum. I have never sold a pigeon, I've given many away. But I refuse to give away crappy birds which were flops on the race sheet. I give away youngsters that have potential in both the racing and breeding lofts. 

This will most likely be deleted fast, and I will be banned faster. I hope this gets to stay here and will not be deleted. There are a few people here than need to read this, that wont be on for a while. As far as being banned goes, What ever you feel is right; It wont make much difference. I dont plan on coming back.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I was looking at some show racers on eggbid.com and they look beautiful! I would love to have a couple in my loft. I currently have only Racing Homers. Is it possible to loft fly this breed? Does anyone here have show racers or have any experience with them? Would you be able to pair up a Show Racer with a Racer?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated...


Well, If you mix a show racer with a racer it wont be pure breed of either so unless it is really fast don't plan on racing them, but if you just have them for fun and not for anything, then you don't need to worry about them breeding. But it is best to breed them with their own breed.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*This thread sure went to *+#! fast. * *

Let's all try to get back to the subject of the thread!*


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Some of you might think my words were wrong and i don't mind really. It's my opinion that this is wrong, and no matter what happens it will be wrong. Humans don't go around snapping each others necks so obviously we are nice to each other but when it comes to animals sometimes we neglect them. I'm not saying Peeman was a bad guy, but the thing about him snapping a neck of a pigeon is a bad thing. Secondly, I have the right to my opinion so i don't think i should be shushed for no reason at all. If we don't speak up sometime your just that "bird" in the flock that flies with the rest of them. Real winners are the ones in the front. Thirdly, this all wouldn't have started anyway. We are talking about some pigeons FLYING ABILITY....not some one snapping pigeons necks. And lastly, i will shut up now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*OK .. Gotta A Few BIG Flashes For You All ..*

If you've got a problem with something here on Pigoen-Talk that you can't seem to resolve on your own then tell the Moderators about it .. don't just stew in your own juices.

Lethal culling is not an allowed topic here so DON'T even go there. If you do it, shame on you, but then keep your mouth shut and fingers NOT typing here about it cuz you will get BUSTED.

Matt and others .. I KNOW FOR SURE that members here do lethally cull and/or sell to dog trainers .. do we like it or condone it? NO! Can we stop that from happening .. NO! 

This thread is going to be closed.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> This will most likely be deleted fast, and I will be banned faster. I hope this gets to stay here and will not be deleted. There are a few people here than need to read this, that wont be on for a while. As far as being banned goes, What ever you feel is right; It wont make much difference. I dont plan on coming back.


Actually, Matt, it hasn't been deleted, BUT you HAVE been banned. Such a shame .. you are a very pigeon savvy young man but just had to play the "macho" deal here to "death".

Terry


----------

